# Topics > Conversational AI >  Nuance Mix, conversational AI toolkit, Nuance Communications, Burlington, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nuance Communications

Home page - mix.nuance.com

nuance.com/omni-channel-customer-engagement/nuance-mix.html

----------


## Airicist

Nuance Mix - DIY Conversational AI Platform

Apr 8, 2020




> Nuance Mix is a DIY conversational AI platform that empowers organizations to quickly and easily create and maintain their own enterprise-grade, omnichannel customer service experiences.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nuance Releases New Enterprise Conversational AI Toolkit"

by Eric Hal Schwartz
April 16, 2020

----------

